# Lip Fold Dermatitis?



## nfesmire (Dec 6, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone else had experienced lip fold dermatitis with their Vizsla. I have taken my pup to two different vet's. One suggested surgery and the other didn't offer much help other than it was going to stay damp and I just had to deal with it. I've tried some topical ointment from the vet, epsom salt, Buttpaste (yes, Buttpaste), propolis, and washing it twice daily. She is tired of me messing with it, and quite frankly, so am I. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get rid of this? Thanks a lot.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Was your dog in a fight or chewed on something sharp? Maybe something is embedded in the lip?

I would keep brushing the teeth to control bacteria and not let the dog chew on hard things for now.

Hope your V will be back soon.


----------



## nfesmire (Dec 6, 2012)

No, she hasn't been in a fight or chewed anything sharp. This is on the exterior of her bottom lip. It's an irritation in the lip fold. I do brush her teeth and keep the lips clean.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Fraid I really don't know anything about the condition, but then again it sounds like your vet(s) don't know much about it.

Fergus, my dane as a minor skin condition at the moment and having tried antibiotics to clear it up, my vet has suggested he see one of the other vets in the practise who is a dermatologist. It might be worth you doing the same.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You might try washing it with peroxide or salt water. Just from reading up on it now it seems like keeping it clean and dry are the most important parts.

You've already tried propolis, but what about raw honey, especially the kind made from manuka (tea tree) nectar? I'm guessing your dog would lick it off, but it might be worth a go.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Are you sure isn't yeast? We've been dealing with that with Riley in his jowls and around his lips and mouth for quite awhile now. HARD to get rid of and get under control.


----------



## nfesmire (Dec 6, 2012)

I've tried peroxide, alcohol, epsom salt, tea tree oil plus the things I mentioned above. It seems like the more I mess with it the worse it gets. When left alone, it's still there, but I just get the build up off. How do I know if it's yeast? Yeast is normally white, right? This is a dark brown to black build up that happens.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Black is definitely yeast, just so you know. We have gone through so many yeast infections between Chuck and Riley that we have become very familiar with yeast.


----------



## nfesmire (Dec 6, 2012)

Well that makes it easier to treat! Thanks! I think I have some Nystatin cream that I can try on it. What have you used?


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

We use benedryl (spelling?) cream. We also found a benedryl gel that is cool when it touches the skin. That really soothes Riley when he's having a really bad day. Also! Talk to your vet, because our vet gave Riley Ketoconazole and Cefpodoxime. And that seemed to stop it all together. Good luck! If we think of anything else we will let you know. Keep posting!


----------

